# Hello All!



## wodden (Feb 16, 2007)

Just out hunting light board info... more opinion then facts... and stumbled on the site. This is delightful!!! What a wonderful way to keep in touch and share the good, the bad, and the ugly on all things theatre. I'm looking forward to exploring all the threads.


----------



## Van (Feb 16, 2007)

welcome aboard Wodden, Glad to have ya here.


----------



## soundlight (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome aboard! Always good to have more active members. There is no stupid question, unless it's been asked before (the search feature is nice!!). Don't hesitate to bring up old threads as long as you're not replying to a two year old question that's been answered four times.


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome Wodden! Where are you? Houston and Alaska... is a bit of a rough commute!


----------



## PARchild (Feb 16, 2007)

Hello!! Welcome!!


----------



## TechieGeek (Feb 16, 2007)

welcome aboard, cadet. glad you could be here.


----------



## wodden (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks to one and all for the welcome!  Houston, Alaska is about 58 miles outside of Anchorage. I work at the Performing arts Center in Anchorage as a Production Manager for the small theatre. We have 4 spaces. Atwood concert hall (1,950 seater) Discovery (727) and the Laurence (340); Then we have a rehearsal/black box (120 max) I run the Laurence. Again, Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow, dude I've got relatives all over Alaska and I've traveled a lot up there. I know where Pelican, Chicken, Tok, and North Pole are... but I've never even heard of Houston. I've even been to the Palmer fair (you've got some HUGE cabbage up there!!) I had relatives who lived in Wasilla for years. Is Houston out north in the Wasilla/Palmer area?


----------



## wodden (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, Houston is north of Wasilla... just past Big Lake....It is a bend in the Parks highway... if you blink as you drive by you'll miss it.


----------



## Chris15 (Feb 19, 2007)

Let me echo the others and say welcome aboard.


----------

